# SHOOT and SHARE !



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everybody!

It turned out that a place dedicated to the pursuit of accuracy is a good thing!
At another place, there´s now three threads about this - So why not copy this
and simplify it at the same time? - So here´s my bid:

PLEASE SHOOT and SHARE!

Shoot at your favorite target, film or photograph it in the end and share it here!

At Jörg´s Forum, I started a thread where those three .pdf files:

View attachment Global Accuracy Meeting Target_uni.pdf


View attachment Global Accuracy Meeting Target 2.0_uni.pdf


View attachment Global Accuracy Meeting Target 4.0_uni.pdf


(virus free! - print them with fixed size/ NOT scaled to fit page!)
attached were shared -meanwhile there are at least three threads like this, the
initial one has been visited more than 40.000 times.. And the good thing is that,
if no printer is at hand, the 120mm target can be made easily by
drawing the center and outline of any CD (globally available..)

But why not try to mix it all with can eating, bottle cap humiliation
and just any shooting done by anyone?

.. just shoot and share! - Your target, your ammo, your setup and distance!

I´m in the mood for destruction now. I´ll go to my shop now to do some
Can-dy mhh I mean Can-die

I´d love to see this thread come to life! - kind regards,

Be


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Many cans will die.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i now have a use for all the empty jack daniels and jagermeister bottles i have


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

The preview is misleading.. it´s upright, of course:






kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

looking into the my catchbox, namely the cardboard at the bottom, today revealed the result of a serious ricochet..

















Bet it was because of my rather rough mood today.

I felt like making hard love to that can, that´s why I REALLY
stretched those bands.. resulting in sth. like 80% butterfly.

I enjoyed the massive sound, and of course the devastating
effect of these little 8,2mm steelballs - Can´t chrony this indoors
(LED lighting..) but I just know these balls were fast.

And it somehow just felt so right and natural to switch to that
butterfly like shooting - wasn´t surprised that I steadily hit
the can (this hole is soo big..) ..









Bet the can liked it too.. 

kind regards,

Be


----------

